# Rich tea biscuits



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Random question but would it be ok to give Oscar rich tea biscuits (as a treat)?  Obviously, not a whole one but a small piece. He loves them....well, I love them and he gives me puppy face and then goes mad when he gets a bit.

The reason I ask is because his recall is improving and I'm almost ready to let him off-lead and I wondered if I could give him a bit of rich tea biscuit instead of his usual treats? I know he'd *definitley* return to me if the prospect of some rich tea biscuit is on the cards!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't see why not - if it's just small amounts now and then!!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

If this works for you and the dog why not


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't want to make him overweight if the biccies aren't healthy.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My elderly next door neighbour use to give her cat a tiny piece of either rich tea or digestive when she had her afternoon tea. The cat has now gone and unfortunatly the owner but the cat was 19 so dont think it did him any harm.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

^ Thank you. Yes, I'm sure a tiny bit wouldn't hurt but I'd imagine if it were to replace treats (on a walk), he'd be given quite a lot of biscuits.  Well, not a lot but you catch my drift.......


----------

